# oakland riots after police slaying



## maus (Jan 8, 2009)

http://bombsandshields.blogspot.com/2009/01/oakland-california-fury-erupted-over.html

fuck
yeah


----------



## katiehabits (Jan 8, 2009)

fuck ya is right.


----------

